# New Addition, Little Jack.



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

Here my new little guy. An electric blue jack dempsey.
















And here's the cat, checking he's erm... Safe...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

nice little fella..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

great fish. i love EBJD's 
theyre hard to keep sometimes though they seem to have a high mortality rate. but when in good care man do they make stunning display fish!

post a pic in a few years when hes all grown up. itll be amazing im sure


----------

